# STITCH!!!! my 5 week old boy :)



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch at 5 weeks his colour looks darker in the pics than it is in reality he is actually a very dark blue fawn and should get lighter. awwww I love him sooo much he has the cutest personality really bold but just loves his cuddles, I get to see him again in a couple of weeks and he's all mine yay!!


Sarah


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

He's adorable! Did you get his name from Lilo and Stitch?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*more pics*

isnt he cute


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

People show me 2-legged babies and I'm not impressed but I LOVE seeing pictures of the little puppies!!

How gorgeous is that little one?? I'm in love! Welcome home, Stitch! :wave:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh he is way cute and I love his name.

Leslie


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

NoahFL said:


> He's adorable! Did you get his name from Lilo and Stitch?


Yep mainly cos of the grunting noises he makes when u pick him up, he kept running over to me it was soo sweet I think he chose me


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww how cute!! he's gorgeous! i love the name stitch i think he really suits it.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Stitch awww. thats so cute.. after the cartoon disney character? aww I always thought stitch from lilo and stitch looked like a crazy chi lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

and hes blue... aw I really love stitch!!!! :happy2:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awwww, stitch is so cute , so tiny!!! i love his name xx

:wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*stitch*

Oh! He is so beautiful!! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Whjat c autie is he long or smooth - where did you find the breeders :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey...
sorry its just so funny after I saw this post I was browsing websites and found this...








thought you might like it to resize in a siggy or something lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

he is long coated just cos he's so young it doesnt show yet


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

hes so cute im glad your going to get another one. trust me its hard though


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Stitch is adorable!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Sarah hes so lovely he looks like a little Fox cub,love to you both xx :wave:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

He is too cute and so small. Oh, I want more babies.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

It was a breeder I found via the kennel club/british chihuahua club at the beginning of the year and I went on a waiting list  looks like waiting was worth it


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sarah , what a precious little boy


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

He's cute!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Aww what a cutie!! And Stitch sounds like the perfect name! Hope the days pass quickly for ya!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's adorable!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He's so cute! :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*hah*



> Stitch awww. thats so cute.. after the cartoon disney character? aww I always thought stitch from lilo and stitch looked like a crazy chi lol


Hah.. he does now that you look at it.. hehe.. beautiful puppies,., and nemo is cute too.. and i love both names..


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

So happy for you! He is just gorgeous!! Cant wait to see more pictures of your little Stitch!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Handsome lil guy.....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> I always thought stitch from lilo and stitch looked like a crazy chi lol


I didn't know there was any other kind of chi. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you sure know how to pick them .....stitch is GORGEOUS !!! 

kisses nat


----------

